# Help !!!!



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a short somewhere and can't find it. I was running trains Saturday evening. All was well. Sunday afternoon I went to run again and I have a short and can't find it. Is there a way to zero in on a short?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What DCC system are you running and how big is your layout and any other details.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

MRC advance squared. It is one block. Two 3 track hidden yards one 12 track yard. double main 450 square feet. several businesses with tracks. Also a short line. I don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Check all the tracks for any rolling stock that have left the rails.
Remove all rolling stock and engines.
Disconnect DCC controller and make sure unit will operate disconnected.
Most of the time the track problem will be at a turnout.
Check all the switch /turnouts for proper operation.
Break up the layout into sections and eliminate sections.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I have done that. I guess I need to start rewiring making blocks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Try a different engine. (if you haven't)


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

there are around 15 locomotives on the track at all times. I am now narrowing it down. I think it will be short order tomorrow to finding it if I get to work on it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, first step it to remove ALL the locomotives and then replace them one at a time. If it's one of those, you'll nail it down. I'd remove any rolling stock as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Lester,

Are you sure the mice didn't come back to your block house and are eating the wires up?


----------

